# MTB: Nassahegan - 5/3, 7 am



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

Thinking of starting at Scoville and riding out to Stone via the cemetery and the Corwall climb, and then back to finish the loop via Hinman or 69er. Maybe some exploratory up Johnnycake, or dip down into Sessions. Looking to do 10-12 miles in 3 hours or so. Moderately quick pace. 7 am start.

Disclaimer: I still need to gain executive clearance on this. Will confirm later today.


----------



## MR. evil (May 2, 2009)

this sounds fun......put me down as a maybe.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

I'm in. Bring your energy bars/gel/etc. We're going to blast on this one.


----------



## MR. evil (May 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm in. Bring your energy bars/gel/etc. We're going to blast on this one.



You going to rock the platforms for this ride?


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2009)

I'll likely be there, but I have to be honest the distance and pace worries me a bit after yesterday's performance...


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2009)

I'll be there. My riding and pace should make Brian can feel good about himself.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> You going to rock the platforms for this ride?



Not likely.



bvibert said:


> I'll likely be there, but I have to be honest the distance and pace worries me a bit after yesterday's performance...





o3jeff said:


> I'll be there. My riding and pace should make Brian can feel good about himself.



You guys should have no worries. My neighbor's been feeding me vodka all afternoon. Heading back over in a few. This might get ugly. :razz: :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (May 2, 2009)

I should be in for this one.


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2009)

I'll be there at 7


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

Gear's all loaded up. I'll be there at 7 sharp as well.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Gear's all loaded up. I'll be there at 7 sharp as well.



And ready to puke? :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 3, 2009)

severine said:


> And ready to puke? :lol:



I think so...... uke:










 I'm surprisingly straight this morning. Someone's looking out for me. :lol:


----------

